# The Mirror



## Mike in the West (Feb 18, 2011)

You show me many people, but somehow they look different when seen through your eyes. I feel close to them because you give a narrow view but if I’m looking for the big picture I need to look elsewhere.

 I can see through many of these people even though they try to hide things from me. I’ve known you for many years and I do not need to see through you because you reveal all that you can.

 You are honest. When you feel the warmth of the sun your bevelled outline is rainbowing as I approach you.


----------



## bookbender (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice job revealing a mirror, Mike.  I especially like your first line.


----------

